# Big Box Store Bermuda Seed!



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I know I'm not the only one that checks the labels on the back of Seed when shopping! I was surprised that STA-Green had P77 Seed! I'm not buying it, but was still impressed.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I got to admit that when I'm in any of the big box stores I don't even go in the Lawn and Garden section unless I am specifically looking for something, they rarely ever have anything I need or want. I am impressed that Sta-Green has P77 though!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm guilty. Sometimes I just go walk around Lowe's for a bit when I need a testosterone recharge (I live with two females). I alternate between Lowe's and the gun shop.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes! I walk around lumber, power tools, grills and lawn sections every time!


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

I will spend most of my time reading back of labels, from weed killer to fert and random other products. Then go price tools and other things that I need/want but can afford.


----------

